# Started laying out the fuel system



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

We started to lay out the fuel system....repro stainless tank.....Rob Mc sender/feed/return....Aeromotive pump and filters....-8AN going to the carbs....-6AN coming back to the tank. The lines themselves will be part 1/2" stainless tubing, and part Aeroquip braided stainless line.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

nice, VERY nice


----------



## GTOcop (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks awesome Eric...is that a 4 link I see as well?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks fellas ...yes a custom 4 link !


----------



## GTOcop (Mar 20, 2011)

That's bad ass Eric...I can't tell from the pics...is it adjustable?...either way it looks great


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> We started to lay out the fuel system....repro stainless tank.....Rob Mc sender/feed/return....Aeromotive pump and filters....-8AN going to the carbs....-6AN coming back to the tank. The lines themselves will be part 1/2" stainless tubing, and part Aeroquip braided stainless line.


I like RobbMc stuff. I'm using his pump, filter, regulator, and starter. With that blower motor and as much power as it's going to make, I'm curious why you're not putting a sump into the fuel tank?

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

GTOcop, yes all the links and suspension parts are adjustable. BEAR, I was thinking about a sump, but was advised I don't really need one. The tank is baffled......


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> BEAR, I was thinking about a sump, but was advised I don't really need one. The tank is baffled......


They make baffled tanks???  Well, strip my gears and call me shiftless... If I'da knowed that, I coulda saved myself some grief and my bride some more gray hairs (from me welding a sump into my original tank...)

"Honey, if you hear a loud noise here in a few minutes, don't go outside - just call the fire department and an ambulance... ")

Where'd you get it?

Bear


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> Thanks fellas ...yes a custom 4 link !


thats an interesting rear suspension. i have experience in circle track suspension fabrication and design and i cant understand why someone would design a suspension with those angled upper arms. i am sure there is a good reason but it seems to me it would be more efficient to run the arms straight ahead and use a panhard bar for side to side location. can you tell me the theory behind that design?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Eric, am I hallucinating again or did you originally have a Watts Link in that chassis?

@freethinker... the triangulated non-parallel upper arms also locate the axle side to side, doing the job a panhard bar would do. The down-side is that unless the ends on those upper arms can swivel (the factory ones don't but many aftermarket replacements do, and it looks like Eric's probably do too) the upper arms can "bind" and resist allowing the axle to freely move in a body roll situation like in a corner. The factory triangulated arms used rubber bushings everywhere so they could deform and allow some roll movement, but they still bound up. As a panhard bar moves up and down through its arc, the axle moves from side to side a little bit. With a Watts Link, that doesn't happen. The axle stays located in the same spot side to side but is still free to articulate in all the directions it needs to.

Bear


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

BearGFR said:


> Hey Eric, am I hallucinating again or did you originally have a Watts Link in that chassis?
> 
> @freethinker... the triangulated non-parallel upper arms also locate the axle side to side, doing the job a panhard bar would do. The down-side is that unless the ends on those upper arms can swivel (the factory ones don't but many aftermarket replacements do, and it looks like Eric's probably do too) the upper arms can "bind" and resist allowing the axle to freely move in a body roll situation like in a corner. The factory triangulated arms used rubber bushings everywhere so they could deform and allow some roll movement, but they still bound up. As a panhard bar moves up and down through its arc, the axle moves from side to side a little bit. With a Watts Link, that doesn't happen. The axle stays located in the same spot side to side but is still free to articulate in all the directions it needs to.
> 
> Bear


yea i understand all that. but why? the axle torque is absorbed by those upper arms. you are asking them to do two jobs at once. lateral location and forward lift. straight forward mounting gives you maximum efficency while a panhard or watts linkage for the lateral function seperates one function from another. i have seen a lot of custom 4 link setups in my day but never one like that. that is almost a copy of the way gm designed it and that was always considered one of the worst rear suspensions designs for racing. its got my curiousity up. i like to understand the science behind things.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Oops - my bad. Didn't mean to insult your intelligence or anything....

Bear


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

BearGFR said:


> Oops - my bad. Didn't mean to insult your intelligence or anything....
> 
> Bear


hey no problem. one thing is for sure. that is a beautiful job of fabrication.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I coulda gone more exotic, but I wanted a semi-stock look. Coulda had an IRS put in it!!!.......Bear, I got the tank on e-bay, I will find the receipt and tell you the guys name. $299. Eric


----------

